# Has anyone who included the cover with their order gotten shipping email yet?



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am stewing here as I watch post after post from people who ordered well after I did getting the email notice of shipment.

I ordered on the 27th within minutes of the preorder site going live, and included a cover with my 16GB order.

Based on the Play Store page for the cover showing "Coming Soon" rather than allowing for a preorder, I am concerned that this stupid $20 cover is putting a hold on the shipment of my order.

So - can someone out there chime in and prove me wrong? Has anyone out there with the cover included in their order gotten their shipment email yet?

Thanks

IGNORE POLL - I completely screwed it up trying to edit the questions - can a MOD delete the poll in the thread?


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

I ordered the cover and have not received a notification of shipment or my money taken out.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Two polls both asking "If you got a cover did it ship?"...
How about something like this...
Did you order a cover?
1: Yes, and it shipped!
2: Yes, no shipping yet.
3: Nope, no shipping yet either.
4: Nope, but my Nexus 7 just did!


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> Two polls both asking "If you got a cover did it ship?"...
> How about something like this...
> Did you order a cover?
> 1: Yes, and it shipped!
> ...


I struggled with how to create the poll!

What I was shooting for was to find the percentage of SHIPPED orders that included a cover (based on my theory - 0%), and the percentage of orders which included covers AND have shipped (based on my theory - 0%).


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

That still looks like asking the same thing to me just with words in a different order.


----------



## ericdoeswado (Jul 14, 2012)

I presented this question in another forum and it got overlooked. I think you might be on to something.


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Same here! I ordered a cover with mines on day one 27th!!! Still no charge or email

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have completely messed up the poll on this topic! I need to start over - sorry everyone!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I ordered the 16 gb + case on the 28th and have not received the email.

Why don't you edit your poll? Last two questions are the same.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

I messed up the poll beyond all recognition - can figure out how to remove it!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Ask a mod for help.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Ask a mod for help.


Done - thanks.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I took off the 2nd question since it was basically the same but reworded.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I took off the 2nd question since it was basically the same but reworded.


Thanks - can you clear the results too? I think some of the answers were carryovers from a different version of the question - they are now invalid.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Whole poll removed. Start over lol


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

I ordered mine (16gig) on the 27th with a cover. Nothing yet....

I guess the cover is the culprit....$h1t!!!!


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, I think we have a winner here. I'd hate to not get my tablet because they don't have the covers yet. They should ship them separately in that case!


----------



## xhunter187 (Jul 18, 2011)

I got mine from Gamestop yesterday. Still waiting on mine from Google Play. No cover but shipped.


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

It would not let me order a cover I ordered mine last night and I will have mine Friday. I want the cover but I only could enter my email

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ericsch333 said:


> It would not let me order a cover I ordered mine last night and I will have mine Friday. I want the cover but I only could enter my email
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yikes. You ordered last night, and got the shipping email already??


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

spiff72 said:


> Yikes. You ordered last night, and got the shipping email already??


yup I had the wrong address so i called and was on hold for an hour the rep said to call ups and hold for pick up. he also said the all pre order will be shipped by monday and mine would ship Tuesday 10 min later i got an email from paypal saying the money had been taken then I got an email from the play store saying my oder was being filled.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeez - Google is just falling all over themselves with this launch.


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

I want the case I hope the get them back soon. I order a screen protector already but it wont ship till the 20th july


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

Was it the official Asus screen covers for the Nexus 7? Is that even out yet?


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

cheami said:


> Was it the official Asus screen covers for the Nexus 7? Is that even out yet?


No - this one:

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_7_Cover_Dark_Grey?id=nexus_7_cover


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

spiff72 said:


> No - this one:
> 
> https://play.google....d=nexus_7_cover


That's the exact one I'm looking for! Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't do the poll but.. I ordered the 16gb version with cover on the 27th and... nothing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Got mine at Sams today  love it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Got mine at Sams today  love it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


You got the cover at Sam's club?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

cheami said:


> You got the cover at Sam's club?


Lol ops my bet hahaha but I will get that cover on Google play doh' looks awesome'. Any screen protector yet

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I found some screen protectors I'm considering. I prefer 3 packs since I usually screw up #1, #2 is near perfect and that leaves a spare.

These look good IMO:

I prefer the first one. I have something similar on my Hp Touchpad
http://www.amazon.co...creen protector

http://www.amazon.co...creen protector

http://www.amazon.co...creen protector

There are more: http://www.amazon.co...394e2bcae002585


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

25 dollars on Google play. Thanks Google woot. I might just buy that nexus 7 case on the play store

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

No shipment for me yet. Nexus 7 with cover 16GB

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> No shipment for me yet. Nexus 7 with cover 16GB
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same here, ordered on the 28th.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

I sent an email to the support line at the Play Store last night asking if the case may be holding up my shipment. No response as of yet.

I could have gone somewhere locally and picked up a Nexus 7 if I didn't mind paying the 10% "I hate Walmart tax" at Sams Club for not having a membership.

Grrrr.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

At this point, I think it is safe to say that ordering the case has screwed those us who pre-ordered our tablets. I have yet to see a single response stating that someone who included the case with their order has gotten the shipment email.

WTF Google? Why would you hold up the shipment of a tablet for a stupid $20 accessory? We paid you $14 for shipping - man up and split the shipment up for crying out loud!


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

spiff72 said:


> At this point, I think it is safe to say that ordering the case has screwed those us who pre-ordered our tablets. I have yet to see a single response stating that someone who included the case with their order has gotten the shipment email.
> 
> WTF Google? Why would you hold up the shipment of a tablet for a stupid $20 accessory? We paid you $14 for shipping - man up and split the shipment up for crying out loud!


Exactly!!! The wait is getting out of hand now. Over a silly ass case which should of been in production way before the tab was released. I dont mind the wait but dont play with my money and tell me i pre ordered then place me n the back of the line over a dumb ass case









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Still nothing here either... ordered the 16 gig with a cover mere moments after pre-orders went live.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ordered a case and a nexus 7....although as separate orders...don't know if that still counts....but mine has shipped, estimated delivery date tomorrow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> Ordered a case and a nexus 7....although as separate orders...don't know if that still counts....but mine has shipped, estimated delivery date tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Interesting. Which order shipped? Just the Nexus? Or the case too? What was the order date for each item?

Thanks


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I been waiting for 35 minutes on the lime with google support .now I need to clock into work really pissed off I need to have this before the 25 I am going to be out state for a week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkhouw1 (Jun 12, 2012)

ordered jun 28th, nexus 7+case=no ship date for me


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

spiff72 said:


> Interesting. Which order shipped? Just the Nexus? Or the case too? What was the order date for each item?
> 
> Thanks


Just the nexus. I ordered the nexus at 10pm on June 27 and the case about 5 minutes later.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow. That pretty much confirms my theory. I am soo pissed at Google right now!


----------



## luikiedook (Jul 9, 2012)

This thread. pisses me off. I'm in the same boat. I have a trip on the 18th and had I not ordered the stupid case. I could have taken it with me on the trip.


----------



## terryharrison (Dec 23, 2011)

Same here, ordered 16gig with case on the 27th. Haven't heard a word back.


----------



## Jolle (Feb 1, 2012)

Ordered 16 Gb and cover on the 27th and no notification/email so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I finally got thru with google. I asked him about my order. I ordered in within minutes after the google I/O event on the 27th 16gb nexus 7 and cover. He told me tomorrow I should be getting an email from google and I should have it by thursday or friday the latest. Took me almost an hour of wait time to get a person. He told me not to worry it is in process on the way to ups.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

havi007 said:


> I finally got thru with google. I asked him about my order. I ordered in within minutes after the google I/O event on the 27th 16gb nexus 7 and cover. He told me tomorrow I should be getting an email from google and I should have it by thursday or friday the latest. Took me almost an hour of wait time to get a person. He told me not to worry it is in process on the way to ups.


Assuming that they weren't just trying to get you off the phone - I guess that is good news. Still sucks that the case inclusion in the order apparently is the difference between getting our order on Tuesday (like many others) vs Friday.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree. Hopefully they are not bullshitting me. He asked for my account and took a while hopefully I get at the very most by the 24th. I am going down to texas to see my family I need to have it for my flight I have a boat load of movies I want to watch while in flight.


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

I wish they had done more communication once they opened the flood gates on the retail and Play store shipping units. I got so fed up I went to Sam's and bought one. Now I have to refuse delivery, but I really want that case. I could sell the GP N7 but I wil just send it back and order the case somewhere else. I tried to cancel I got an email about it already in the shipping process which sounds like BS, they don't have one of the items to ship (the case) so why can't they stop it?


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> I wish they had done more communication once they opened the flood gates on the retail and Play store shipping units. I got so fed up I went to Sam's and bought one. Now I have to refuse delivery, but I really want that case. I could sell the GP N7 but I wil just send it back and order the case somewhere else. I tried to cancel I got an email about it already in the shipping process which sounds like BS, they don't have one of the items to ship (the case) so why can't they stop it?


I was thinking about that on my way to work called the gamestop in my small town told me they are taking pre order for the next batch which would be sept 30 i was like wtf f that


----------



## luikiedook (Jul 9, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> 25 dollars on Google play. Thanks Google woot. I might just buy that nexus 7 case on the play store
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


it won't work towards devices or accessories.


----------



## Kilahimm (Jun 13, 2011)

Ordered the 16GB w/ cover during the announcement, charge finally appeared today. Hopefully I'll have shipping info soon.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Kilahimm said:


> Ordered the 16GB w/ cover during the announcement, charge finally appeared today. Hopefully I'll have shipping info soon.


I concur - I show a pending charge on my credit card (with todays date) as well (just pending - not showing it against my balance yet). My order sounds exactly like yours - even the timing.

EDIT: As far as I know - this is the first time the charge ever showed up on the card.


----------



## oneUp (Jun 22, 2011)

Nothing showing up on mines yet... good to hear you guys are getting the charges show up. Hope that's a good sign for the rest of us who ordered the combined combo.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Ordered 16gb + case on the 28th.

Still no email today, but I already picked up one at Sams Club on Saturday. (Could have had all 5 if I wanted.) 

Sent cancellation email to Google this morning when no email from them. I suspect I'll get an email telling tell me to refuse it, right after it ships.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Pending charge here as well... also no email yet. Must have read my mind, literally today I was considering running to GameStop, Sam's, etc, after lunch and, if they had them in stock, picking one up and cancelling my pre-order. Decided to be patient though and came home to a pending charge.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

At least you guys get pending charges I still don't have anything. 16GB no case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

Ordered during announcement....16gig + Case. Notta word, notta charge....nuttin!


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Same boat no charge no email ordered 27th with that HOE ASS CASE LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

As much as I want to go to GameStop or wherever and track a n7 down I would rather get it straight from Google. Has anyone tried calling and deleting the case from the order?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

I actually was tempted to try Sams Club today on my way home from work. Even called them to see if they had stock. They had four of them in hand. But if I did this I would have to pay 10% surcharge for not being a member - plus I would be paying money to Wally World - and I just can't do that. That pending charge on my card helped give me just a little bit of hope that it might still ship today (it's still 5pm on the west coast - but my chances of seeing this thing in the UPS system tonight are fading fast).


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

UPDATE: I got my shipping email (I had the 16GB and the cover included on my order). Tracking number provided but no info yet - I am hoping for it to arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## ericdoeswado (Jul 14, 2012)

Me too. Just got notification.


----------



## jkhouw1 (Jun 12, 2012)

spiff72 said:


> Me too. Just got notification.


color me greener than the android green.


----------



## Shade (Jul 24, 2011)

Still waiting here.. ordered 27 Jun at noon... sigh...


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Shade said:


> Still waiting here.. ordered 27 Jun at noon... sigh...


Same bro. Mine with a case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MoSDeeb (Dec 25, 2011)

Got the notification as well


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

I feel your pain...16gig + case on 27th...nothing


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Another day of nothing haha damn mayb tomorrow for us?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Shade (Jul 24, 2011)

So i called again for shits and giggles.. the google girl was surprised it wasnt shipped but apparently she says they dont have many cases so they're trying to make sure the people who ordered early get the cases first and she's 99% positive mine will be shipped tomorrow.... sigh i hope so


----------



## pentafive (Jan 3, 2012)

Ordered the 16GB with Case. Card was charged and I got my email this evening. Should have it Wed.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought mine would be Wednesday too - but UPS thought otherwise...


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate everyone in this thread right now with a passion. Just sayin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luikiedook (Jul 9, 2012)

spiff72 said:


> I thought mine would be Wednesday too - but UPS thought otherwise...


Ditto, and I'm very happy because I leave on a red eye flight tonight. Getting here today means I'll get to bring it with me. Tomorrow means I won't see it for another week! and travel is a big reason I wanted the tablet in the first place!


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

This is my story:
Ordered during the keynote, just the 16GB. Later that evening I thought, man I need a case. So I ordered the case ignoring the total. Then I thought, "wait, how much was that case". And I looked and they charge $10 for shipping. I looked and if I bought them together I woul donly pay the $14 in shipping, saving $10. So before I did anything I emailed them and asked if the orders could be combined as long as I didn't lose my place in line for the pre-order (my words). They cancelled both my orders, emailed me back, told me to order both the 16GB and case in the same order and (I quote) "This will not push you to the back of the line." So when all the shipping emails went out last week and I learned that Sam's had the N7 in stock I tried to cancel. They said to refuse delivery. I went to Sam's and got my tablet. I had a bit of regret as I wanted the case and now I would have to send it back. But the regret is gone, I have recieved no email or any kind of communication on my order. I was lied to, because I was pushed to the back on the line, as most of the 16GB seem to be going out. I would have paid the extra $10 if they had said "the accessories will delay your order, would you still like me to cancel", no they just up and cancelled the order. What a mess.


----------



## GarnetandBlack (Aug 16, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> This is my story:
> Ordered during the keynote, just the 16GB. Later that evening I thought, man I need a case. So I ordered the case ignoring the total. Then I thought, "wait, how much was that case". And I looked and they charge $10 for shipping. I looked and if I bought them together I woul donly pay the $14 in shipping, saving $10. So before I did anything I emailed them and asked if the orders could be combined as long as I didn't lose my place in line for the pre-order (my words). They cancelled both my orders, emailed me back, told me to order both the 16GB and case in the same order and (I quote) "This will not push you to the back of the line." So when all the shipping emails went out last week and I learned that Sam's had the N7 in stock I tried to cancel. They said to refuse delivery. I went to Sam's and got my tablet. I had a bit of regret as I wanted the case and now I would have to send it back. But the regret is gone, I have recieved no email or any kind of communication on my order. I was lied to, because I was pushed to the back on the line, as most of the 16GB seem to be going out. I would have paid the extra $10 if they had said "the accessories will delay your order, would you still like me to cancel", no they just up and cancelled the order. What a mess.


Hmmm - not sure that you were pushed to the back of the line. There are too many examples of people that ordered early without a case still having no word. As for me, I have a transaction that is perpetually "pending", apparently.


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

GarnetandBlack said:


> Hmmm - not sure that you were pushed to the back of the line. There are too many examples of people that ordered early without a case still having no word. As for me, I have a transaction that is perpetually "pending", apparently.


Yeah that may be true, but the idea of there being a "line" is out the window too. But from what I can tell, and some seem to be trickling out, the orders with accessories were delayed from the initial ship on Friday/Weekend. Techincally I jumped the gun a little since tommorrow is the end of the 2-3 week window of what the N7 pages said when I ordered. Seeing no action on my account leaves me doubtful it will be sent by tommorrow. Oh well the tablet is awesome, I am sure the cover is pretty sweet too, sucks that just a little commincation could have solved so many problems.


----------



## GarnetandBlack (Aug 16, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> Yeah that may be true, but the idea of there being a "line" is out the window too. But from what I can tell, and some seem to be trickling out, the orders with accessories were delayed from the initial ship on Friday/Weekend. Techincally I jumped the gun a little since tommorrow is the end of the 2-3 week window of what the N7 pages said when I ordered. Seeing no action on my account leaves me doubtful it will be sent by tommorrow. Oh well the tablet is awesome, I am sure the cover is pretty sweet too, sucks that just a little commincation could have solved so many problems.


Agreed - and I also have doubts as to the existence of any line.


----------



## oneUp (Jun 22, 2011)

I still haven't received crap or have a pending charge. Ordered 2x 16gb, 1x 8gb and 2x Covers. Ordered June 27, probably about 30 mins after the keynote.

Going to give it till next Monday, if they don't get back to me then i'll refuse their order and just get it at a B&M store. Never will I ever order a device directly through Google.

_<vent> _As much as I hate to say this, Google needs to learn a thing or two from Apple on how to release a product properly. I would *never* own a Apple product, but they sure have much better communication than Google. _</vent>_


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

I really want the case. I wonder if I could open the package and send back the unopened N7 without getting a restocking fee. Then I would be out the$14, which is only $4 over the shipping for the case alone.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well...

Since I started this thread - I figure I should chime in with my opinion on the case...

It may not have been worth the wait...

It fits nicely (nice and snug) and seems to function as expected, but the gray color immediately jumped out at me as UGLY. The gray color is almost greenish. I am giving it a go for now, but I think I might just return the case and wait for a better selection of colors (like the ones that ASUS introduced recently).

Otherwise - I am thrilled to have the Nexus in my grubby little hands at LAST!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Still haven't got mine. No charge nothing. And I've been sitting on the phone waiting to talk to someone for the past hour.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

And that went no where haha. Just wanted to make sure I was still getting it. I'm pissed but hey it is what it is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryharrison (Dec 23, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> And that went no where haha. Just wanted to make sure I was still getting it. I'm pissed but hey it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You're not alone! I haven't heard anything either.

Edit. My card just got charged!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

terryharrison said:


> You're not alone! I haven't heard anything either.
> 
> Edit. My card just got charged!


Same except it had my old credit card that expired I just hope that doesn't delay it anymore as I already changed it after I got the email.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

And just got the charge on the new CC. Yay!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## oneUp (Jun 22, 2011)

After all the bitching and venting... I finally got a Pending charge on my Credit Card.....

Never thought it'd be so hard to ask someone to take my money!!!


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> After all the bitching and venting... I finally got a Pending charge on my Credit Card.....
> 
> Never thought it'd be so hard to ask someone to take my money!!!


Good luck. Mines been pending twice. Currently no signs of anything.


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally I see a pending charge on my CC and the GP market shows my order at the top of the list of receipts. I expect to get the shipping info tonight....ABOUT TIME!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

ridobe said:


> Good luck. Mines been pending twice. Currently no signs of anything.


Under my Google wallet it shows as accepted new credit card and processed. My money is taken out of my account.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

av8rdude said:


> Finally I see a pending charge on my CC and the GP market shows my order at the top of the list of receipts. I expect to get the shipping info tonight....ABOUT TIME!


Same here I was so pissed earlier today I didnt get anything till now. I think at least for all of us that pre ordered it on the 27th should be getting this pending charges now. Should have it by friday or at the most sat.


----------



## GarnetandBlack (Aug 16, 2011)

av8rdude said:


> Finally I see a pending charge on my CC and the GP market shows my order at the top of the list of receipts. I expect to get the shipping info tonight....ABOUT TIME!


Don't hold your breath. My charge has been pending since Friday.


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

I finally got charged!!!! Hopefully i get it by end of the week.....smfh damn ugly case

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

I also got the charge. Hoping for the shipping notification. We will see!


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds like they might have gotten their heads out of their rears and decided to go ahead and ship the tablets and then ship the cases later. I wonder if they do this if I can refuse the tablet and then just keep the case and they can just refund the tablet portion of my order.

We should have gotten emails last week when the shipping started stating that our orders might be delayed. From the XDA thread it seems the CSRs are pointing at UPS as the problem. But you know what, I am a customer to Google, I don't care what UPS is doing, I am not their customer.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Although it sucks I ordered mine on the 27th when the page went live and still don't have my tablet. I am glad Google made a statement and I know I will have it this with and they finally took my money. Im not butt hurt over it lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got an email about an "Order Update". Lame!



> Hello,
> 
> We wanted to send you an update on your Nexus 7 pre-order. We've had incredible demand for the new tablet and are shipping them as quickly as possible. If you placed your order by July 11, it will ship this week and we've upgraded to overnight shipping so it arrives sooner. Orders placed after July 11, will ship next week with overnight shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## stanrc (Jul 12, 2012)

I got an email last night saying the order was processed and got my 16gb with case today. Although the cover doesn't seem to be "smart".


----------



## Tree (Apr 19, 2012)

I ordered mines at about 7:30 tonight and el goog took the money out right away.. from what I can tell that's a good thing and I should be getting this puppy Friday considering they are upgrading us to overnight.. I will post back on Friday and let everyone know..

sucks for all you guys that ordered from the jump.. I said to myself I would wait until the price drops and I can get one for around 150, but I have a terrible problem with always having the newest toy and just can't help my self.. I sold my xoom this week simply because it felt old and was cumbersome.. I had installed JB and it was working fine, I just have a problem.. it's getting outta hand SMH..

best of luck to everyone, I hope you guys start getting yours at your door steps!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mines in transit! Actually eve though I was mad people had them like a few days before me. Google did end up saving their asses somewhat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Still no.


----------



## Shade (Jul 24, 2011)

got a pending charge now... no emails or anything and my gWallet isnt updated... sigh.


----------



## GarnetandBlack (Aug 16, 2011)

My pending charge has now disappeared...


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

GarnetandBlack said:


> My pending charge has now disappeared...


Yup. Twice for me. Didn't they promise everyone that ordered before July 11th will have theirs by Friday? lol.


----------



## GarnetandBlack (Aug 16, 2011)

ridobe said:


> Yup. Twice for me. Didn't they promise everyone that ordered before July 11th will have theirs by Friday? lol.


They did... Maybe they're giving it to us for free! Or maybe they're just going to screw us again.


----------



## loggainsd (Aug 19, 2011)

got mine today with the gray case. i think the case is worth about $10 IMO. but its good enough that i dont feel I HAVE to replace it


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Out for delivery....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drx69 (Feb 15, 2012)

got mine yesterday.. already unlocked and rooted


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally as of 12 pm cst I got my delivered with the case I also agree with loggaind. It will build the resale value if I sell it OEM accessories are always preferred


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

Still nothing for my 16GB + Case. Tried to cancel a week ago, but couldn't because it was already shipping, seriously? Good thing I jumped on a chance to get one a Sam's, if I had gotten some kind of email on Monday I would have felt bad. Now I have no regrets. I don't want the case either, went a different direction. And I don't buy this whole "there was a higher demand than we expected" crap, come on its 2012, you can track single units, you can automate a website to have something go out of stock. I guess this is what happens to a software company trying to launch high profile hardware.


----------



## jkhouw1 (Jun 12, 2012)

pre-ordered Jun 28th... no word. Last time i order from google.


----------



## oneUp (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had a Pending charge on my CC for about 2 days now....... geez.. they still haven't shipped out my order.. FAIL.


----------

